
OK we're all adults here, so really, how on earth should I use a squat toilet? - napsterbr
http://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/3080/ok-were-all-adults-here-so-really-how-on-earth-should-i-use-a-squat-toilet?rq=1
======
jqm
I've never been in a place that has something like this nor even considered it
could exist. And now I know in case I do but I hope I don't.

Interesting article.

~~~
paulhauggis
If you travel anywhere in Asia, you will see them everywhere..even in the
airport

~~~
jqm
Interesting. If I do ever wind up traveling there I plan to practice using one
before I go.

------
nemasu
Managed to avoid those things for a year in Tokyo...see if I can go for
another.

